# The (worst most over killed)  Perfect F1RST CYCLE for Maximal Gainz?!? Test+Epi



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

*The (worst most over killed)  Perfect F1RST CYCLE for Maximal Gainz?!? Test+Epi*

First off, thanks to all for reading, reviewing, and/or responding to my first cycle log. My goal is to maximize lean muscle gaining potential(minimal fat) with the dedicated hard work and intensity on every lift, alongside a VERY STRICT diet, with AAS used for a little assistance. My first cycle info below is accumulative of 5 years of reading and studying across many boards and patience to make sure I could get my take off as smooth as I possibly could. OVERTHINKING has taken place for added security measures. Enjoy the ride with me!


*Stats:*


*Age: *25
*Height:* 6ft. 6in.
*Weight:* 265 (120 kg)
*BF %:* 16%
*Body Type:* Mesomorph (w/ endomorph tendencies)
*BLOOD WORK COMING SOON!!*


*My Weightlifting Experience: *
I started league football, basketball, and wrestling at a very young age and was put under a lot of pressure from coaches/friends to kick start my weightlifting career at age 12. With all focus on football, at 15 I was a freshman All-American ranking #89 in the nation (#12 out of offensive lineman). My junior year, I committed to a D1 program in the Big East. I left for college in the middle of my HS senior year and started at Left Tackle in 11 of 14 games, as a freshman. At the time, I was blessed to thoroughly work with one of greatest weight training coach I’ve met, who currently works with the Chicago bears’ training staff. Overall, I have been weightlifting for 13 years, but legitimately for 8. 


*My Cycle Experience:*
I have ran Epistane a couple years after I was done with football. Other “cycles” include. Ostarine, T3 (cytomel), Caradine (solo/stack) with PCT always being Nolvadex/Clomid. I know how each of these affect my body and how to properly dose and run them. NEVER HAVE RAN AN INJECTABLE. 


*My Cycle:*
Test Enthanate 500mg/wk – Pinning E3D 250mg/ml
_(Note: All test-e is Alpha Pharma Testobolin)_


25g 1.5’ needle w/ 3ml Syringe (For Pinning)
20g 1’ needle w/ 3ml Syringe (For Drawing)
_(Note: All needles/syringes are Becton Dickinson)_ 


Epistane 40/50/50/60/60 W1-W5
_(Note: Epistane is RPN Havoc 2014 sealed original bottles)_


Arimidex .25mg EoD 
_(Note: dosages can increase up to 1mg/ED depending on estrogenic sides)_


*My Cycle Additional Info:*


_*Avoiding PIP*_
-    When first drawing, leave small air space will be between the oil and Syringe top
-    The filled syringe will be left standing up for 30-45 mins to settle and release small air bubbles
-    After settling Syringe (w/ drawing needle) will heated in a heating pad for 5 mins
-    Needle will change to 25g 1.5’ right before pinning
-    Pining will be slow ~5 mins per ML”
-    After pinning a HOT HOT shower will be taken
-    35 Full body squats will be performed after shower. 
_*Avoiding Test Flu*_
-    Vitamin C Dosage will double for the first week and a half.
-    Zinc dosage will be doubled for first cycle week.
-    (Note: See regular dosages in ‘Supplements’ section)
-    Colloidal Silver dosed AM/PM (will be taken with Red wine to break through fatty cell walls)


*Post Cycle Therapy:*
Nolvadex 60/50/40/30
Clomid 200/150/100/50
HCG 500iu/ed (10 days ONLY)
(Note: Nolva/Clomid will be used in conjunction) 
*PCT Extras:*
Creatine Monohydrate 10g/ed
Ostarine (MK-2866) 25/25/25/25
Carnadine 20/20/20/20
DAA Powerchews
HMB
DIM


*Additional Cycle Add-ons:* 
T3 (Cytomel) 50/50/50/75/75/75/50/20 W4-W10
Finastride .25mg x2/ed AM/PM 
(Note: Finastride is Proscalpin ‘Generic’) 


*Cycle Additional Items:*
BD 25g 1.5in Needles 100ct (1) 
BD Syringe 3ml w/ 23g 1in Needles 100ct (1) 
BD 20g 1" Needles 100ct (1) 
Alcohol wipes (1) 
Sanitary Gloves 


*Workout Regimen:*
*Monday- Chest / Triceps / Shoulders*
BB Flat Press x4
BB Incline Press x3
DB Decline Flyes x2
DB Shoulder Press x3
Pec Dec Flyes x3
DB Lateral Raise x3
Low Cable Crossover x3
Small BB Upright Row x3
Reverse Pec Dec Flyes x4
Parallel Dips x3 (10sec lowers walk-ups)
Triceps Extension x2 (Down) x2 (OverHead)


*Tuesday- Back / Biceps *
Lateral Pulldowns x4
Closegrip V-Bar Lat Pulldowns x3
One Arm DB Row x3
Incline Lying DB Row x3
Close Grip Cable Row x4
DB Pullovers x3
Incline Curl x2 (Regular) x2 (Hammerhead)


*Wednesday- Leg / Abs / Calves*
Leg Press x4
Full Squat x3
Lunges x2
DB Deadlift x4
Hamstring curls x3 
Seated DB calf raises x2
Calf leg Press x3
Russian Twist x3
Decline Sit-ups x3
Hanging Leg Raisesx3
DB side bends x3
Plank


*Thursday- OFF / Hiit*
Mountain climbers x 10 mins


*Friday- Chest / Triceps / Shoulders*
DB Flat Press x4
DB Incline Press x3
DB Decline Flyes x2
Pec Dec Flyes x4
Machine Shoulder Press x3
Lateral Raise x3
Reverse Pec Dec x3
Triceps Extension x2 (down) x2 (overhead)3
Push Press Machine x3 (failure) 


*Saturday - Back  / Biceps*
Close Grip Vbar Lat Pulldowns x3
Behind Head Lat Pulldowns x3
Close Grip Underhand Lat Pulls x3
Machine Row Upper x3
Machine Row Lower x3
Concentration Curls x3
Bicep Machine x3


*Sunday- Abs / Calves / Hiit*
Russian Twist x3
Butterfly kicks floor x3
Decline Sit-ups x3
AB Crunch Machine x3
Hanging Leg Raises x3
Seated Calf Raises w/ DB & plank under toe x3
Calf raises w/ plank under toe x3
Stationary Bike Hiit x30 secs 1 minute Off
(Note: Some sets include warm-ups)


*Extreme Stretching*
W1 After Every Exercise
W2 Once in workout on muscle most pumped
W3 After Every full set
W4 Rest the connective tissues. 
(Note: W1-W4 will be repeated throughout the cycle and pct)


*Morning Kickstart Routine*
_5 min warm up_
⁃    3 min crump dancing
⁃    2 min jump rope 


_5 min Abs (YouTube fitness addict)_
⁃    Leg bent up.. Arms out crunches 30
⁃    Leg Up Side Oblique Crunches 30
⁃    Bent legs kick out..kick up arms flat side 30
⁃    Bent leg side pull ins 30
⁃    Double straight leg raises 30


_10min Stretches_
-    Calf Stretch 20 breaths /5secs
-    Quadriceps Stretch 20/5
-    Shoulder Stretch 20/5
-    Triceps Stretch 20/5
-    Runner's Stretch 20/5
-    Butterfly Stretch 20/5
-    Standing Side Stretch 15/5


_10min Foam Roller (L/R = Left/Right_) 
⁃    Spine Rolls 45 secs
⁃    Shoulder Lat Rolls L/R 22 secs ea
⁃    Chest front felt Rolls L/R 22 secs ea
⁃    Upper Back Rolls 45 secs
⁃    Lower Back Rolls 45 secs
⁃    Glute Rolls 45secs
⁃    Quad Rolls 45secs
⁃    Hamstring Rolls 45secs
⁃    Abductor Rolls L/R 22 secs ea
⁃    Side IT band Rolls L/R 22 secs ea
⁃    Calf and Ankle Rolls 45 secs
-    Foot Rolls L/R (Ball) 22 sec ea


_(Note: Morning routine is added before pinning to get blood flowing to muscles while preparing muscle for day’s activities. Timer will be used for time efficiency)
(Note: Workout exercises will change every 4 weeks to shock and stimulate muscle fibers. Hypertrophy exercises will still be included) _


*Supplements:*
Before reading below, please note that 95% of the supplements listed that I will be taking will be of no cost (courtesy of my college friends and team fans). I am 100% aware that nutrition and macro nutrients should be derived from foods as much as possible. I am not promoting to follow this supplements regimen specifically.  However, with studying and reveiwing mutiple lab test results of how each supplement solo and stacked, I feel this supplement stack will even aid me further in my goals. Moreso,  I have used every supplement solo/stack listed below (except Nizoral & Metamucil) and have recorded reactions/dosages that works for my own body/bodytype.  Extensive research has went into getting this part of my regimen right. I am willing to provide case studies/ scholastic test results to explain the reasons I am taking each, the dosages and timing of each. With access to nearly any supplement you can think of at no cost please feel free to provide add-ins. With all that said I am still a well researched novice, so would love input and feedback from the experienced. Thanks!


*Supplement List: (#) = How many I will receive each month during cycle and PCT*
*Muscle Supps:*
Arginine 1000 AKG 120ct (1) 
Arginine 1000 HCL 200ct (1) 
Animal Pak 44ct (1) 
Alpha Lipoic Acid 600mg 60ct (1) 
Alpha Lipoic Acid 300mg 120ct (1) 
Astaxanthin 5mg 60ct (1) 
Amylopro Carbs 11 srvs (3) 
BCAAs Unflav 60srvs (1) 
BCAAs Citrulline 30srvs (2) 
Bioperine 10mg 120ct (1) 
Colloidal Silver 8oz (1) 
Cordygen VO2 120ct (1) 
Caffeine 200mg 60ct (1) 
Celery Seed 600mg 100ct (1) 
CoQ10 100mg 120ct (1) 
Cal/Mag/D3 16oz 32srvs (1) 
Carnitine 3000mg 31 srvs (2) 
Fish Oil 1360mg 180ct (2) 
Garlic/Parsley 500/100mg 250ct (1) 
Green Tea 750mg 100ct (1) 
Hawthorn Ext. 150mg 100ct (2) 
Liv.52 DS 60ct (2) 
Milk Thistle 250mg 200ct (1) 
Max Multi 180ct (1) 
N-Acetyl Cystine 600mg 120ct (1) 
Probiotic RAW Men's 30ct (1) 
Probiotic 10 300ct (1) 
RN Resveratrol 500mg 60ct (1) 
Resveratrol 500mg 60ct (1) 
Taurine 1g 300ct (1) 
Tyrosine 500 mg (4 pills)
Tumeric 1000mg 120ct (1) 
VitaminC Crystals 5g 113srvs (1) 
Zygest Enzymes 90ct (1) 
ZMA 90ct (1) 


*Joint Supps:*
JointSooth 270ct (1) 
MSM 1500mg 120ct (1) 
Arnica Muscle 3oz (1) 
Tiger Balm ultra 1oz (1) 
Cissus RX 1600mg 150ct (1) 
Hyaluronic Acid 50g 60ct (1) 
Sam-E 400mg 30ct (2) 


*Hair Supps:*
Regenepure DR 8oz (1
Regenepure NT 8oz (1) 
Rosemary Essential Oil (1) 
Argan Hair Conditioner (1) 
Argan restorative hair treatment(1) 
Emu Oil (1) 
Hair Formula 90 (1) 
Black Jamaican Castor Oil (1) 
Proscalpin Finasteride 50pills (2) 


*Supplement Schedule: (Window = Empty Stomach / Meal # = With Food)*
(Note: Whey Protein shake sources will change)


*Window 6am*
Epistane 10mg (1 pill)
Fish Oil 4g (3 pills)
Resveratrol 500mg (1 pill)
Turmeric 1000mg (1 pill)
ON Whey Protein (1 scp)
Tyrosine 500g (1 pill) *Not during W4-W10*


*Wake UP 8:00am* 
Arginine 5g (2akg 3hcl)
BCCA Unflavored 5g (1 scp)
Vitamin C Crystals 5g (1scp)
Caffeine 200mg (1 pill)
Probiotics 34 strains (1 pill)
NAC 1200mg (2 pills)
Cissus 1600mg (2pill)
Glucosamine/Chondroitin/Msm (2pills)
MSM (2 pills)
SAM-E 400mg (1 pill)
Taurine 3g (3 pills)


*Meal 1 8:45am*
Alpha Lipoic Acid 600mg (1 pill)
Animal Pak Multi (1 pack)
Astaxanthin 5mg (1 pill)
Fish Oil 2.7g (2 pills)
Garlic/Parsley 1000mg (2 pills)
Hyaluronic Acid 50mg (1 pill)
HealthyHair Formula (1pill) 
Multi-Enzyme (1 pill)
L-Carnitine Free Form 3g (1 tbsp)
Hawthorne Berry 300mg (1 pill)
Celery Seed 600mg (1 pill)
Milk thistle 250mg (1 pill)
Colloidal Silver (1 Tblspn)


*Window 10:00am*
Green Tea 750mg (1 pill)
Tyrosine 500mg (1pill)


*Meal 2 12:00pm*
Fish Oil 2.7g (2 pills)
Bioperine 10mg (1 pill)
Epistane 10mg (1 pill)
Syntha 6 (1 scp)
COQ10 100mg (1 pill)


*Meal 3 3:00pm*
Alpha Lipoic Acid  600mg (1 pill)
Hawthorne Berry 300mg (2 pills)
Celery Seed 600mg (1 pill)
Milk Thistle 250mg (1 pill)
Probiotic 10 (1 pill)
Cal/Mag/D3 (1 Tbsp.)
HealthyHair Form (1 pill)


*Window 5:00pm*
Cissus 1600g (2 pills)
Glucosamine/Chondroitin/Msm (3pills)
MSM 1500mg (2pills)
Tyrosine 500mg (1 pill)


*Meal 4 6:30pm*
Fish Oil 2.7 g (2 pills)
Epistane 10mg (1 pill)
Turmeric 1000mg (1 pill)
Garlic/Parsley 1000mg (2 pills)


*Window 7:45*
Arginine 5g (2hcl 3akg)


*PreWorkout 8:30pm*
ALA 300mg (1 pill)
BCCA Citrulline Malate 5g (1 scp)
VitaminC crystals 5g (1 scp)
Green Tea 750mg (1 pill)
Taurine 4g (4 pills)


*Window 9:00pm*
L-Carnitine Free Form 3g (1 tbsp)


*Workout 9:30pm*
Water Only


*PostWO 11:00pm*
ON Hydrowhey (1 scp)
WaxieMaize/ MaltodextrinCarbs (1 scp)
MAX Multivitamin (1 pill)
Taurine 3g (3 pills)
Colloidal Silver (1 tbsp)


*Meal 6 11:30pm*
ALA 300mg (1 pill)
Astaxanthin 5mg (1 pill)
Fish Oil 2.7g (2 pills)
Epistane 10mg (1 pill)
MultiEnzyme (1 pill)
COQ10 100mg (1 pill)
Garlic/Pars 1000mg (2 pill)
Hawthorne Berry 300mg (2 pill)
Hair Form (1 pill)
Celery Seed 600mg (1 pill)
Milk Thistle 250mg (1 pill)
Bioperine 10mg (1 pill)


*Window 12:30am*
Cissus 1600mg (2 pills)
Probiotic 10 (1 pill)
ZMA (3 pills)
Hyaluronic Acid 50mg (1 pill)
MSM (2pills)
SAM-e 400mg (1 pill)
Arginine 5g (5hcl) 
Tyrosine 500mg (1 pill) 


*Bedtime 1:30am*
ALA 300mg (1 pill)
BCCA Citrulline Malate 5g (1 scp)
VitaminC crystals 5g (1 scp)
Metamucil
ALA 300mg (1 pill)
NAC 1200mg (2 pills)
Syntha6/Casein (1scp ea)
Turmeric 1000mg (1 pill)
Resveratrol 500mg (1 pill)
Arnica Gel (On joints/ed)
Tiger Balm (On worked muscle group)


*Food:*
This will be as close to what I will be eating throughout the cycle. Some items/dosages are subject to change. Cheat Meals are not included the few that will occur, but will be listed during actual cycle log. Meat variety will change from chicken breast to moose (seriously). Different carb variations included as well. MACRONUTRIENTS will remain the same.


*Grocery List Weekly*
Asparagus Spears (60)
Bananas (7)
Eggs (4 dozen)
Blueberries (4 cups 400grams 14oz)
Oats (1 container every 2 weeks)
Green Onion (14)
Portobello Mushrooms (7 cups 602grams)
TripleZero Yogurt (1 quart)
Ezekiel Bread (1 loaf)
Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast (105oz 3000grams)
Cottage Cheese LowFat LowSalt (7cups)
Ground Beef 95/5
Spinach (1 carton)
Spaghetti Squash (1)
Light Tuna Bumblebee (3 packs)
Salmon (12oz 340grams .75lbs)
Morton salt substitute 
Sodium Free Ketchup/BBQ (1)
Peanut butter natural (14 tbsp)
Protein Chips (7 bags 3weeks) 
PurePro Bars (14 bars 2 boxes) 
Brown Rice (2 cups 390 grams raw)
Pineapple (1)


*Feeding Schedule:  (Sample. This will not be every day, but close to it)*


*Window 6am*
ON 100% Whey


*Meal 1 8:45am*
Eggs x 1 Whites x 5
⁃    Mushrooms 1 Cup
⁃    Green Onions 2 stalks
Oats 1 cup
⁃    TripZero Yogurt 2tbsp
⁃    Blueberry 1/2 cup
⁃    Syntha6 1 scoop
⁃    Fat Free Milk


*Window 10am*
Water


*Meal 2 12:00pm*
Syntha6 1 scoop


*Meal 3 3:00pm*
Chicken Breast 4oz
Asparagus 8 - 10 Spears


*Window 5pm*


*Meal 4 6:30pm*
Protein Chips 1 bag
PurePro Bar 1 bar


*PreWO 8:30pm*
Ezekiel Bread 2 slices
•    Peanutbutter 1 tbsp
•    Jam low sugar 1 tbsp
PurePro Bar 1 bar


*PostWO 11:00pm*
HydroWhey 1 scoop
ON 100% Whey 1 scoop
Amylopro Carbs 1 scoop 


*Meal 5 11:45pm*
Chicken Breast 8oz
Light Tuna or Wild Salmon 1 pack/ 3oz
Brown Rice or Yam 1 cup/ 1 half
Pineapples 3oz


*Window 12:00am*


*Bedtime 1:30am*
Syntha6 1 scoop
Casein 1 scoop
Cottage Cheese 1 cup
Protein Nuts 1 oz


*HairGENERATE Routine:*
Finestride .5mg x2 am/pm ED 
Regenepure DR & NT (Nizoral 2%) 
⁃    Mon/Wed/Fri
Hair Serum
⁃    Tue/Thu/Sun
⁃    15 drops rosemary oil
⁃    50ml Black Castor oil 
⁃    Argan Oil Hair Serum
⁃    Emu Oil
Hair Formula 3/day
Argan Oil Restorative Conditioner ED pm
Silk Du-rag


*Water Intake:*
1.5-2+ gallons per day


*Macronutrients*


*Calories:* 3700/ed 4200/leg day
*Protein:* 430g (45-50%)
*Carbs:* 350g (35-40%)
*Fats:* 65g (15-20%)


*Daily Intakes:*


*Sugar: *100g
*Sodium *3000-3500mg
*Fiber:* 60-75 g


Again thanks for reviewing my cycle. I will be hopefully starting this in the next few weeks. As this is my first time with injectable test-e I am open to as many suggestions and corrective criticism (provided reason and facts) that is offered. Huge shoutout to my close friends and team fans for the support with giving me free access to the many supplements and items in my first cycle.


Do I have the *GREEN LIGHT*?.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow
I skimmed a little bit. U dont have to let the gear settle for 45 minutes in the syringe. Five minutes per ml??? What? Just inject slow and steady man should not take 5 minutes.  U do not need to take a hot hot shower after u inject or doing body squats. Save your time man. Your clomid is super overkill. I didn't even get to the other shit but I'm sure others will chime in. You are wayyyyy over thinking and making this more complicated than it has to be. I'll read the rest tomorrow.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2017)

You're taking 9 supplements just for Your hair?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> You're taking 9 supplements just for Your hair?????!!!!!!!!



That's what I was thinking.  And that's a lot of supplaments.  Seriously, I take my gummy chew vitamins each day and that's it. That's gotta be a lot of money you could spend on food instead.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 4, 2017)

IMO...

* Drop the pro-hormones and the finastride. The former is a waste & liver toxic and the latter is just unnecessary (unless ye've been previously diagnosed with prostate issues). 

* Run yer HCG @ 250 IUs x twice per week while on-cycle, and end it 3-4 weeks prior to completing yer cycle. Don't need it on yer PCT if yer running Nolva and Clomid.

* More Clomid than ye need in yer PCT. I'd cut it in half. Nolva's a bit high too - consider halving that as well.

And agree with Bricks & Ecks: waaaaaay too many supps in there. Save that $$ towards some good steaks and ye'll get better results.

My $.02

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 4, 2017)

Way too many supplements thats playin with fire with all that junk. You could burn the shit outta your stomach lining or other severe issues with all that shit on empty stomach. I'd drop most of that stuff you have no clue whats in those supps.A few tubs of whey sure. A good QUALITY multi vit made from food sure. Check out 9adayplus or BlenderCullture. And that pct needs some tuning. Im so burnt out from reading through that mess I dont even know what else to say at the moment. Holy smokes...
!S!


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have to admit I skimmed thru this as well.  So many words.  lol  A couple things jump out at me which most have been said.  I think you have way too many supps.  All that for hair and joints.  You are 25.  Was wondering if you have a job.  Seems the time you will need to do all that and take all those would take you all day.  I don't want to bash you with this at all as it appears you did a lot of research, but like was said, I think you have over thought and over analyzed this a bit.  You are taking "test" as the only aas right?  I would drop most of that and focus on food and training.  Follow what Nble said with the HCG and  PCT.  My moto is "keep it simple".  You will enjoy the ride.  Good luck.


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 4, 2017)

lol dam your overthinking this wayyyy too much. Keep shit simple bro. 
and what the fuk is this  "Body type: Mesomorph (w/ endomorph tendencies)??????


----------



## Dex (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe we should all comment on a portion of the post. I'll take the calories. Have you been tracking already? 3,700 might be a little low if you are working out hard at 265lbs. I think I burned 200 calories just reading this post.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 4, 2017)

A couple key points:

IF you get real ostarine, it's mildly suppressive. Why the fu k would you want that in pct
abs are made in the kitchen. Not from YouTube workouts
if I had to wait 45 min to pin I wouldn't even lift. Fukkkk that. 10 minutes just injecting? I'd lose my damn mind


----------



## Dex (Apr 4, 2017)

TS couldn't wait to use the bullets.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 4, 2017)

Dex, I was thinking the same thing.  He got excited when he found out he could bullet.  haha


----------



## Maijah (Apr 4, 2017)

All I can say is ........WOW.


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> You're taking 9 supplements just for Your hair?????!!!!!!!!



Yes. I have MPB. And  it started at a very young age. I saw a huge acceleration of hair loss on epi the first time.  The 2nd time I used epi with these hair supplements I literally had hair growth while on it and since these supplements will be at no cost for me, I thought it would make sense to add them to my first test cycle. Note that 8/10 of the hair supplements are topical shampoos, conditioners and essential pure oils. I just added them on the list because MPB is a concern of mine.


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> That's what I was thinking.  And that's a lot of supplaments.  Seriously, I take my gummy chew vitamins each day and that's it. That's gotta be a lot of money you could spend on food instead.



Hey bricks thanks for the reply. Yes it is a lot of supplements lol. 90% are amino acids, vitamins&minerals, and antioxidants. And yes it's a lot of money but thanks to some of college ball friends and fans they will be free for me while I go through my first cycle. And yes as you see my weekly grocery list is quite hefty


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> lol dam your overthinking this wayyyy too much. Keep shit simple bro.
> and what the fuk is this  "Body type: Mesomorph (w/ endomorph tendencies)??????



I know it's a lot lol. I was gonna jump into this at 21 but decided to wait until 25. And this is the sum of everything in that waiting time. Mesomorph = muscular tone and gain muscle easy. Endomorph tendys= gain fat easier than the average meso


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> Way too many supplements thats playin with fire with all that junk. You could burn the shit outta your stomach lining or other severe issues with all that shit on empty stomach. I'd drop most of that stuff you have no clue whats in those supps.A few tubs of whey sure. A good QUALITY multi vit made from food sure. Check out 9adayplus or BlenderCullture. And that pct needs some tuning. Im so burnt out from reading through that mess I dont even know what else to say at the moment. Holy smokes...
> !S!



haha I appreciate the response. Yes lots of supps I knew this was gonna be one that a lot of people would turn their eyebrow up at. There is only about 4 pill form supps  I'm taking on empty stomach because it's needed for absorption based on studies of them.  I have used these supps before in conjunction w/ ea other and had amazing results. Probiotics for the stomach lining lol jk. AnimalPak not good? 

Yes pct will be tweaked a bit.  Considering cutting clomid in half


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

Dex said:


> Maybe we should all comment on a portion of the post. I'll take the calories. Have you been tracking already? 3,700 might be a little low if you are working out hard at 265lbs. I think I burned 200 calories just reading this post.



Yes I have been tracking. I literally blow up with going over 4000 cals unless I'm really trekking it in the gym. Which is why on leg day I put my calories a little higher with carbs moving up on the macros. I aprreciate the reply dex


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> A couple key points:
> 
> IF you get real ostarine, it's mildly suppressive. Why the fu k would you want that in pct
> abs are made in the kitchen. Not from YouTube workouts
> if I had to wait 45 min to pin I wouldn't even lift. Fukkkk that. 10 minutes just injecting? I'd lose my damn mind



Yes I thought that as well TS. but I was advised to add it to pct in another forum. How would you suggest I add/use ostarine with my regimen.

haha yes indeed I agree with kitchen abs. But I enjoy his works it's fun and it's something that I used to give me motivation and get me going for the day. 

45 mins is only there waiting while I complete my little morning routine. And I have seen the slower you inject the less pip and better it is for you. Plus the 25g 1.5 uses most of that time lol

thanks for the reply ts would love to hear more insight


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

Maijah said:


> All I can say is ........WOW.



I hope that's a good "wow". Apologies to your eyes for that text lol


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 4, 2017)

Only critique is that having that needle in your muscle for five plus minutes is going to cause more damage than a quick pin. It's like having a scalpel in your leg/glute/etc.... and you can't move it around or it'll cut. Just inject smoothly and use a 25 gauge. 23 gauge is soo 2010!

Good luck.


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> Only critique is that having that needle in your muscle for five plus minutes is going to cause more damage than a quick pin. It's like having a scalpel in your leg/glute/etc.... and you can't move it around or it'll cut. Just inject smoothly and use a 25 gauge. 23 gauge is soo 2010!
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks AT. From what people been advising me so far and thinking about a scalpel in me I will just I ject smoothly and yes 25g 1.5'. I don't want to use needle gauges that are so last season lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2017)

Just copied the relevant piece

My Cycle:
Test Enthanate 500mg/wk – Pinning E3D 250mg/ml
(Note: All test-e is Alpha Pharma Testobolin)


25g 1.5’ needle w/ 3ml Syringe (For Pinning)
20g 1’ needle w/ 3ml Syringe (For Drawing)
(Note: All needles/syringes are Becton Dickinson) 


Epistane 40/50/50/60/60 W1-W5
(Note: Epistane is RPN Havoc 2014 sealed original bottles)


Arimidex .25mg EoD 
(Note: dosages can increase up to 1mg/ED depending on estrogenic sides)


My Cycle Additional Info:


Avoiding PIP
- When first drawing, leave small air space will be between the oil and Syringe top
- The filled syringe will be left standing up for 30-45 mins to settle and release small air bubbles
- After settling Syringe (w/ drawing needle) will heated in a heating pad for 5 mins
- Needle will change to 25g 1.5’ right before pinning
- Pining will be slow ~5 mins per ML”
- After pinning a HOT HOT shower will be taken
- 35 Full body squats will be performed after shower. 
Avoiding Test Flu
- Vitamin C Dosage will double for the first week and a half.
- Zinc dosage will be doubled for first cycle week.
- (Note: See regular dosages in ‘Supplements’ section)
- Colloidal Silver dosed AM/PM (will be taken with Red wine to break through fatty cell walls)


Post Cycle Therapy:
Nolvadex 60/50/40/30
Clomid 200/150/100/50
HCG 500iu/ed (10 days ONLY)
(Note: Nolva/Clomid will be used in conjunction) 
PCT Extras:
Creatine Monohydrate 10g/ed
Ostarine (MK-2866) 25/25/25/25
Carnadine 20/20/20/20
DAA Powerchews
HMB
DIM


Additional Cycle Add-ons: 
T3 (Cytomel) 50/50/50/75/75/75/50/20 W4-W10
Finastride .25mg x2/ed AM/PM 
(Note: Finastride is Proscalpin ‘Generic’) 


Cycle Additional Items:
BD 25g 1.5in Needles 100ct (1) 
BD Syringe 3ml w/ 23g 1in Needles 100ct (1) 
BD 20g 1" Needles 100ct (1) 
Alcohol wipes (1) 
Sanitary Gloves 


My comments 

Ditch the epi. 

Too much adex. Get bloodwork a couple weeks in and see where e2 is at.

As for avoiding pip - that was the most ridiculous thing I have ever read. Dude just pin. Don't be a pussy.  A heating pad? Just run the bottle under hot tap water. Good enough. Letting it settle? It's a solution there is nothing to settle. If something settles you have unsanitary gear.

Avoiding test flu? What?

200 clomid is just a waste

Ostarine is suppressive 

DIM? Dick in mouth? 

Why are you taking t3 when you are trying to gain muscle?

Sanitary gloves? For what? Are you trying to not give yourself AIDS? 

Listen we often see people who give no thought to this shit. It makes us crazy. You have actually given it plenty of thought but there is still quite a bit you don't understand.

Simplify this.

250 test pinned Monday Thursday 
Adex as needed 
HCG 250iu Tuesday Friday 

That gets you thru 14 weeks 

Weeks 15 and 16 you pin 250iu hcg eod and then 500iu eod 

Week 17 thru 20 is 50 clOmid 20 nolva.

That's all it takes.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 4, 2017)

Perfect POB!


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2017)

Keep it simple.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 4, 2017)

cut back on 85% of the supps, cut clomid + nolva doses in half.  

Just pin the tes, no need for all this internet bullshit, once its in the barrel........Pin a muscle.  

T3 has no biz in any first cycle.  

ditch all joint supps aside cissus & fish oil.


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 4, 2017)

Okay epi gone. I thought since I had it and they were close to expiring I'd use then but doesn't matter.  

I will post e2 at the second week of my log. And my Adex is at .25 eod, I see some people saying 1mg a day. What should I reduce too? 

PIP has haunted since I seen my roommate back in college have it. He was walkin down stairs and life was never the same for em. 

You never had flu symptoms your first cycle? I thought it was common but I'll ditch that plan too. 

Yes im cutting clomid in half. 

How would i use ostarine in cycle?

Diindolymethane(DIM). But ditching that too. And I'll pass on the dicks anywhere near me. 

Sanitary gloves is peace of mind. I have OCD if you can sorta tell. 

And will run hcg as stated. Thanks for detailed response PoB.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2017)

Start with .25 adex twice a week and go from there. 1mg ed is a lot of adex. That's for a bigger cycle. But once u get bloods done adjust accordingly. 

Pip will happen to virgin muscles but its not that bad unless u have some bad gear. 250mg twice a week shouldn't be that bad man. I find if I pin the night after I worked legs the pip is very minimum. That's just me tho.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2017)

BarryStrong said:


> Okay epi gone. I thought since I had it and they were close to expiring I'd use then but doesn't matter.
> 
> I will post e2 at the second week of my log. And my Adex is at .25 eod, I see some people saying 1mg a day. What should I reduce too?
> 
> ...



Sure I can't get ya to change your mind on the dicks? Lol j/k

Using ostarine with test is a waste. You won't see it have any affect at all. It will just be low level background noise. 

PIP is a little muscle soreness. It happens especially for the first few shots you will do. It's not that bad. If you are limping bad for a while then it's because your oils are either dirty or very highly dosed. 

Test flu is not common unless, again your oils are dirty our it's high dosed gear. It's about 18 hours of feeling like crap and then done.  Not worth preparing for because frankly you can't do anything except go to bed. It's not actual Influenza.

1mg of adex that often or even what you proposed will likely crash your estrogen to almost nothing. Believe it or not estrogen is important. Crashed estrogen can cause mood swings, limp dick, serious joint pains, limp dick and other shit but limp dick should be enough.


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 5, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> cut back on 85% of the supps, cut clomid + nolva doses in half.
> 
> Just pin the tes, no need for all this internet bullshit, once its in the barrel........Pin a muscle.
> 
> ...



 so you telling me if I gave access to free supplements for 6mos you wouldn't put it to use? I agree if I actually had to spend on these it's not worth it and should be cut in that case. 

Yes pretty much much that's exactly what I need to do. I'm Over thinking it. 

Ok I'll ditch the T3

what you got against my joints. I'm 6ft 6.5in!?


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 5, 2017)

Pob I think him starting a hair high on adex MIGHT be better in this specific case. Seeing as he seems to have legitimate ocd, if we tell him to wait till there's high e signs the poor kid is gonna be squeezing his nips every hour on the dot.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 5, 2017)

BarryStrong said:


> so you telling me if I gave access to free supplements for 6mos you wouldn't put it to use? I agree if I actually had to spend on these it's not worth it and should be cut in that case.
> 
> Yes pretty much much that's exactly what I need to do. I'm Over thinking it.
> 
> ...



Honestly, if I got all those support free, no I wouldn't use them.  Like the brothers said, keep it simple.  
Test
Arimidex
Hcg
PCT

FOOD and train hard.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Apr 5, 2017)

There's no way unless u have a personal trainer/coach watching, providing, and organizing your every move that u could possibly keep track of all that. If u can...ur a better man than me. Do u work? I suppose if ur job was to train you could get this done, but living any kind of normal lifestyle seems like it would be difficult. I agree...way too many supps. It would take a long time to go through all that and see exactly what the pros are vs the cons. Do u honestly know enough about each one of those supplements?


----------



## BarryStrong (Apr 6, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> There's no way unless u have a personal trainer/coach watching, providing, and organizing your every move that u could possibly keep track of all that. If u can...ur a better man than me. Do u work? I suppose if ur job was to train you could get this done, but living any kind of normal lifestyle seems like it would be difficult. I agree...way too many supps. It would take a long time to go through all that and see exactly what the pros are vs the cons. Do u honestly know enough about each one of those supplements?



i understand. And right now for these next 4 months I'm gonna tune in and I'm not worried about anything except job, training, supplements and my ex(she stalks me at night). I have used them at these dosages before and know quite a bit but what would you recommend to take out?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Apr 6, 2017)

BarryStrong said:


> i understand. And right now for these next 4 months I'm gonna tune in and I'm not worried about anything except job, training, supplements and my ex(she stalks me at night). I have used them at these dosages before and know quite a bit but what would you recommend to take out?


Its just all the additional supps. I take a mulitvitamin, vitamin b complex, d3, prostate support, vitamin c tabs, and d3 20000 iu caps, liv 52. Thats it. I thought i was taking a bunch of stuff. The reality is...i dont think your body will meatabolize all those vitamins and supps anyway jmo.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 6, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Pob I think him starting a hair high on adex MIGHT be better in this specific case. Seeing as he seems to have legitimate ocd, if we tell him to wait till there's high e signs the poor kid is gonna be squeezing his nips every hour on the dot.




Wait....whats wrong with squeezing my nips every hour?   I have to wet my fingers are the first few.


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> That's what I was thinking.  And that's a lot of supplaments.  Seriously, I take my gummy chew vitamins each day and that's it. That's gotta be a lot of money you could spend on food instead.



Same here. 9 supplement is some serious money that could be used for organic healthy food


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 10, 2017)

So ur taking 500mg test basically and ur running over 20+ supps..

I seen some crazy posts man, but wtf. Ur expecting way too much out of that tiny cycle.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 10, 2017)

I remember reading this same copy and paste at ology. You are wasting tons of money on all those supplements. Your body isn't going to use it and you will literally be pissing it away. This is one of the worst ideas that I have seen in a long time. Whoever told you to use all of that crap has no idea what they are doing.

The "meals" are crap. Meals are food not supplements and vitamins.

You will cause more harm to your body by the amount of hair saving shit in your arsenal than the cycle itself.

Do yourself a favor and punch whoever gave you this ridiculous idea in the face.

I feel like this is either a troll post or some 15 year old.


----------



## BarryStrong (May 3, 2017)

Again thanks for reviewing my cycle. This is my first time with injectable test-e I am open to as many suggestions and corrective criticism (provided reason and facts) that is offered. Huge shoutout to my close friends and team fans for the support with giving me free access to the many supplements and items in my first cycle.*Cycle Progress Log Layout:**
General Observations:
Weight:
Workout:
Strength:
Key Lifts:
Drugs Taken:

****Cycle log will be detailed every day. But posting update will be Every Other Day***


Body Comp Pics will be posted once a week
Measurements every 2 weeks
Bloodwork reading every 4 weeks
*
Day 1

*General Observations: *No feeling. A little *more alert* maybe because of the early morning epistane and GH pulse from Ipa. Otherwise* no changes*. Placebo energy level increase.
 
*Weight: 265 lbs* (morning weigh in)

*Workout:* *Chest / Triceps / Shoulders*

*Strength: Nothing noticeable.* 

*Key lifts:*
BB Bench: 25x 90lbs, 20x 145, 15x 225lbs, *8x 230lbs*
DB Shoulder press: 25x 35lbs, 25x 35lbs, 10x 40lbs

*Drugs taken:*
Epistane: *40mg* (broken up 10 every 6 hours)
Cardarine: *20mg* (preworkout)
Ostarine: *33mg* (morning)
Ipamorelin: *500mcg* ( 3x shots)

*Diet: Total Protein: 384g Carbs: 320g Fats: 70g
8:45am*
Eggs x 1 Whites x 5
⁃ Mushrooms 1 Cup
⁃ Green Onions 2 stalks
Oats 1 cup
⁃ TripZero Yogurt 2tbsp
⁃ Blueberry 1/2 cup
⁃ Syntha6 1 scoop
⁃Fat Free Milk
*12:00pm*
Syntha6 1 scoop
Chicken Breast 4oz
Asaragus 8 - 10 Spears
*6:30pm*
Protein Chips 1 bag
PurePro Bar 1 bar
*PreWO 8:30pm*
Ezekiel Bread 2 slices
•Peanutbutter 1 tbsp
• Jam low sugar 1 tbsp
PurePro Bar 1 bar
*PostWO 11:00pm*
HydroWhey 1 scoop
ON 100% Whey 1 scoop
Amylopro Carbs 1 scoop 
*11:45pm*
Chicken Breast 8oz
Light Tuna or Wild Salmon 1 pack/ 3oz
Brown Rice or Yam 1 cup/ 1 half
Pineapples 3oz
Syntha6 1 scoop
Casein 1 scoop
Cottage Cheese 1 cup
Protein Nuts 1 oz

********************************************************************************************

Day 2

General Observations:* A few face flushes and *quick headache* lasted max for 5 mins. Mostly due to Ipa and adjustment to epistane dose. *No different symptoms* than what I've had before.

*Weight: **263 lbs* (morning weigh in water weight??)

*Workout:* *Back / Biceps* 

*Strength: Very slight endurance.*(Cardarine kick in or placebo). 

*Drugs **taken**:*
Epistane:* 50mg* (broken up 10 every 6 hours)
Cardarine: *20mg* (preworkout)
Ostarine:*33mg* (morning)
Ipamorelin:*700mcg* ( 3x shots, I know not in the plan. But the sleep is phenomenal)

*Diet: ** Total Protein: 384g Carbs: 320g Fats: 70g**
8:45am*
Eggs x 1 Whites x 5
⁃ Mushrooms 1 Cup
⁃ Green Onions 2 stalks
Oats 1 cup
⁃ TripZero Yogurt 2tbsp
⁃ Blueberry 1/2 cup
⁃ Syntha6 1 scoop
⁃Fat Free Milk
*12:00pm*
Syntha6 1 scoop
Chicken Breast 4oz
Asaragus 8 - 10 Spears
*6:30pm*
Protein Chips 1 bag
PurePro Bar 1 bar
*PreWO 8:30pm*
Ezekiel Bread 2 slices
•Peanutbutter 1 tbsp
• Jam low sugar 1 tbsp
PurePro Bar 1 bar
*PostWO 11:00pm*
HydroWhey 1 scoop
ON 100% Whey 1 scoop
Amylopro Carbs 1 scoop 
*11:45pm*
Chicken Breast 8oz
Light Tuna or Wild Salmon 1 pack/ 3oz
Brown Rice or Yam 1 cup/ 1 half
Pineapples 3oz
Syntha6 1 scoop
Casein 1 scoop
Cottage Cheese 1 cup
Protein Nuts 1 oz​


----------



## NoQuarter (May 3, 2017)

This is probably the most supplements I have seen someone take at once.  Please remember your liver, kidney's and stomach, all this has to be filtered.  Those organs must be working overtime.  As mentioned before, it's just going down the drain, literally.  Try to keep it as simple as you can.  Diet and lifting, diet and lifting, diet and lifting, dial these in first!!  Good luck!


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 3, 2017)

The main deficits i know for certain that people commonly have are vitamin d deficiency, b deficiency, and omega 3 fatty acids. i would stick to those vitamins plus the obvious protiens, good fats, and many many calories .


----------



## BarryStrong (May 4, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> So ur taking 500mg test basically and ur running over 20+ supps..
> 
> I seen some crazy posts man, but wtf. Ur expecting way too much out of that tiny cycle.



Yes, I am taking 500mg test-e along with a few others. As my first injectable cycle, I thought it would be safe to gauge my body's reaction to this new drug before I took it any higher. I knew I was only going to go as high as 500mg on my first cycle back when I read PillarofBalance posts, about the dose a newbie should stick too, years ago.

And I'm not expecting too much and very realistic with my expectations. But I know out of all cycles you will have... You will never gain and maintain as much you will on your first cycle (know = from rereading countless first cycle logs for experienced users not from my own). So apologies for probably overthinking this, but it's something I can't help lol. 

My goal is to maximize the most from this beginner cycle as much as possible. Using and researching every possible detail I could think of, not only for the sake of gainzz but for my sanity. Meaning, I don't have to worry about freaking out over a small detail mid-cycle, flaring up anxiety causing stress leading to me producing unnecessary excess cortisol which is catabolic to my precious muscle tissue. Not the goal here.

So yea I will agree with you. This thread should be removed from the category of crazy and placed into "WTF"

thanks for the reply


----------



## BarryStrong (May 4, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> The main deficits i know for certain that people commonly have are vitamin d deficiency, b deficiency, and omega 3 fatty acids. i would stick to those vitamins plus the obvious protiens, good fats, and many many calories .



*In respect for people's time, I will ORANGE BOLD the important parts!*


*Would you not say herbs, such as green tea or antioxidants like resveratrol*, that have been tested to increase your total ORP (oxidation-reduction potential) value which would make it an even more *important* on an anabolic cycle that can become a feeding ground for harmful free radicals by itself?


Plus a lot of the *supplements* are simply herbs encased a capsule which I can easily *just break them down and prepare them as a tea* if that would ease the negative thought of swallowing pills. I decided on capsule form because gelatin/vegetable cellulose used to make the capsule is also good for the joints. And I would love to give my friends supplement shop out there but that would easily give away what college football program I went to. But their products are top of the line, free from most gmo's and additives like fi and other junk that give supplements their bad rep. 


Also so you are certainly right about watching deficiencies and vitamin intake. And that's why I am measuring my fat soluble vitamins such as a, d, e, k, etc. from my supplements also including my food. Even the sneaky vitamin d they throw in on some calcium supps to increase absorption. *All vitamin levels in food are measured using **myfitnesspal* and verified selections only. ( the one with the green arrow next to it ) I can post those as well if interested in seeing the amount of mg IUs etc of vitas I get a day. 

There is a lot that I'm keeping track of that you guys would deem crazy such as, the amount of Lutein ( a protein that makes up the eye) from the foods I eat to along with the trace amount found in my animal Pak which is great for my eyes. And which I have also previously recorded in my previous (non-injectable) cycle it reverses the blurry vision side effect of ostarine. Each brand that I'm using, food market where I'm buying my foods, the amount of preservatives that I'm also taking in (unavoidable) is also why you see certain herbs in my supplementation. I can really give you the full details of how I'm tracking my cycle but the admin might banned me for too long of post. Idk? But I can indeed pm you if you're interested. *While preparing for my first injectable cycle my OCD kicked into overdrive. If I put that overdrive fully on display, I feel you guys will have me committed *


But thanks for the insight. I'm taking in all reasonable advice. I know I researched and studied my ass off on every detail I could possbly think of but *I will state that I know diddly, zero, zilch, Nada, shit compared to those with actual experience* so that's why I wanted to give as much detail as possible to hear your insight.


----------



## deejeff442 (May 4, 2017)

All them supplements your gonna piss rainbow colors lol.
You realize if You eat a variety of foods they have everything you are supplementing.  
Like most said you are over thinking. Shoot the stuff ... eat like crazy and train hard. 1st cycle is always the most productive. 
Give you credit though.  Most people come here for 1st cycle and have no clue at all.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2017)

Bump for the most ridiculous first cycle ever


----------



## trodizzle (May 16, 2017)

Where the F is the Yam Root?


----------



## BRICKS (May 16, 2017)

I'm looking at the diet stuff and im wondering who the hell eats like that.  Not sure what you're shooting for in this cycle, but if it's gaining size I've got some bad news.  By your numbers youre consuming 3700 calories/day.  Dude, your 25, 6'6", and 265.  3700 isn't gonna make it,  not training the way you need to, to make your cycle worth it.  Shoot, I'm 52 and I eat more than that to maintain .  And it looks like half of your diet at least is in powdered/supplement form.


----------



## Pumpd (May 16, 2017)

IMO ur over kill on quite a few things.. and u should definatly be stacking something with that testE...


----------



## Pumpd (May 16, 2017)

Ur taking more pct and side prevention things more than anything and ur gear is very moderate..  more is not better but looks like ur a little paranoid to say the least with that laundry list of stuff u got going on..


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 22, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Oct 8, 2022)

OP is for sure in the looney bin


----------



## CJ (Oct 8, 2022)

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> OP is for sure in the looney bin


Hope he's not dead. He posted this over 5 years ago.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Oct 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hope he's not dead. He posted this over 5 years ago.


5150'd


----------



## buck (Oct 8, 2022)

Probably made things to complicated and quit working out.


----------

